# carp spots in MD



## Shurik007 (May 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am a new in MD and wondering about good spots to fish for carp in Rockville area. I was fishing several times at Blairs Valley Lake with some success, the biggest one was 17 lbs. But it's quite far from Rockville (given gas price ). Would you recommend any good water body with carp around Rockville to fish from shore (I don't have a boat).

Thanks.


----------



## Tercules (Sep 13, 2010)

Shurik007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new in MD and wondering about good spots to fish for carp in Rockville area. I was fishing several times at Blairs Valley Lake with some success, the biggest one was 17 lbs. But it's quite far from Rockville (given gas price ). Would you recommend any good water body with carp around Rockville to fish from shore (I don't have a boat).
> 
> Thanks.



You should try Lake Whetstone in Montgomery Village (Gaithersburg). In years past I have caught carp there using bread (rolled into balls), dough and corn.

http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-lake-whetstone-montgomery-village-md/


----------



## Shurik007 (May 2, 2013)

Tercules said:


> You should try Lake Whetstone in Montgomery Village (Gaithersburg). In years past I have caught carp there using bread (rolled into balls), dough and corn.
> 
> http://www.hookandbullet.com/fishing-lake-whetstone-montgomery-village-md/


Thank you! Will try.


----------



## Shurik007 (May 2, 2013)

Does anybody know something about carp in Needwood Lake? I heard it was a good spot before but it was drained a couple of years ago. Any experience about fishing there now? Thank you.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Not too sure about needwood but some portions of the potomac provide some BIG carp. Don't know where in Rockville you are located but places such as GreatFalls(MD Side) can produce some nice carp/catfish action.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Tidal basin in DC is full of them! The carp anglers group www.Carpanglersgroup.com is having a friendly weekend long carp tourney at Haines point May 11th. You should check it out and talk to the local carp anglers for tips. They are very friendly and willing to help. 
Good luck!


----------



## Capsfan95 (Mar 16, 2013)

Although not in Maryland, Four Mile Run is full of them and big ones at that.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

needwood has carp,as does lake frank.these lakes are formed from the rock creek basin and the creek itself has carp below the dams.good spot is off avery road on the way to the lakes,after passing the golf course and going down the hill,the bridge you will cross is the creek,this portion is the drainage from needwood,1/4 mile up on the right is the parking for lake frank,from the lot you can follow the path down to the dam,i used to fish this stretch everyday in the summer when i was a kid,i would start at the spillway and work down to the convergence of the 2 creeks.at this point there is a good sized pool that held everything the lakes held,after the atv bridge downstream there 3-4 more holes that are productive.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

how do you fish for carp?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

kayak456 said:


> how do you fish for carp?


I Seen People Use Heavy Tackle , w/ Circle Hooks And Use Corn Or Dough As Bait


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

kayak456 said:


> how do you fish for carp?


fish for other species


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> fish for other species


Best answer.


----------



## Shurik007 (May 2, 2013)

sunburntspike said:


> needwood has carp,as does lake frank.these lakes are formed from the rock creek basin and the creek itself has carp below the dams.good spot is off avery road on the way to the lakes,after passing the golf course and going down the hill,the bridge you will cross is the creek,this portion is the drainage from needwood,1/4 mile up on the right is the parking for lake frank,from the lot you can follow the path down to the dam,i used to fish this stretch everyday in the summer when i was a kid,i would start at the spillway and work down to the convergence of the 2 creeks.at this point there is a good sized pool that held everything the lakes held,after the atv bridge downstream there 3-4 more holes that are productive.


Thank your for detailed answer! I am going to start with these two lakes (Frank and Needwood). It would be interesting to try not the lake itself but its creek also.


----------



## Shurik007 (May 2, 2013)

kayak456 said:


> how do you fish for carp?


I use strong rod and reel with monofilament line (17lbs), sliding float, sliding sink, braided line leader (10 lbs) and hook (size 4-6). It's enough to land at least 20 lbs carp even in summer. I don't like modern catching technique (I mean boilies, bite indicators, hair rig, etc) because I think it's not very sporty and does not give me such a strong adrenaline release.
Based on my experience, the best bait for carp in US is canned sweet corn. I also use quite complicated mixture for chumming (actually it's better to use absolutely any chumming than not to use it at all). And patience, patience...


----------

